# what BLD method is best for multi BLD???



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 7, 2008)

hey blindfold cubers. i was just wondering what method everyone preffers or think is best for multi bld. at the moment i use 3-cycle, which i think is good for speed, but im not sure if it is any good for multi bld. any ideas or comments are welcome


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Sep 7, 2008)

Speed BLD is the best method for multi.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 7, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Speed BLD is the best method for multi.



thats rubish. it takes (from what ive heard) hours to memorize one cube to do a speed BLD let alone tryin to do a multi


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm just waiting for Lucas to post in this thread.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Sep 7, 2008)

i noticed alot of people using pochmann and M2


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 7, 2008)

thanks pizza guy. is it the one eric limeback uses???


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 7, 2008)

I use M2 and 3OP corners. It works pretty well for me.


----------



## Karthik (Sep 7, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> I use M2 and 3OP corners. It works pretty well for me.


Ditto. Even though from an execution point of view, I am slow on M2,but it becomes too cumbersome to memo EO when the numbers go higher.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Sep 7, 2008)

M2 and old pochmann corners (Y-Perm) OF COURSE!!!!

Greetings...Dennis


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 7, 2008)

thanks everyone. dennis, sooo close to geting 30/30 only two flipped edges. that must be anoying. i think i might try to learn classic pochmann from eric limeback's tutorial on youtube for Multi BLD solves. i would b so exited if i could do at least 2. I think i will use ur method of a story dennis. that seems like a good idea. btw dennis, how long did it take you to memo and solve all 30 of those cubes???


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Sep 7, 2008)

Rubixcubematt said:


> thanks everyone. dennis, sooo close to geting 30/30 only two flipped edges. that must be anoying. i think i might try to learn classic pochmann from eric limeback's tutorial on youtube for Multi BLD solves. i would b so exited if i could do at least 2. I think i will use ur method of a story dennis. that seems like a good idea. btw dennis, how long did it take you to memo and solve all 30 of those cubes???



Well, i didnt take the time, so i dont have too much pressure.
i did 20 today in 1:45 (18/20  ) but time wasnt that good anyway.
and then i did 10 cubes again today in 34:57.84 min...Thats much better 

P.S.: I would learn M2 and pochmann-corners instead of old pochamnn...maybe its better ...


Greetings...Dennis


----------



## Erik (Sep 7, 2008)

Kuti's method


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Sep 7, 2008)

Erik said:


> Kuti's method



What is that?!?!


----------



## BinomDreher (Sep 8, 2008)

It is: looking while pretending to see nothing i guess XD (inspired by Matyas Kuti)


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Sep 8, 2008)

BinomDreher said:


> It is: looking while pretending to see nothing i guess XD (inspired by Matyas Kuti)



MAYBE. WHO KNOWS...:confused:


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Sep 8, 2008)

DennisStrehlau said:


> M2 and old pochmann corners (Y-Perm) OF COURSE!!!!
> 
> Greetings...Dennis



Listen to Dennis.
He's the MAAAN


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 8, 2008)

> P.S.: I would learn M2 and pochmann-corners instead of old pochamnn...maybe its better ...
> 
> 
> Greetings...Dennis



so use Y perm 4 corners and then M2 4 edges right????
just a question on ur memo method with the story, do you have an image or each piece or each face of each piece, so 20 images or 48???


----------



## tim (Sep 8, 2008)

Rubixcubematt said:


> > P.S.: I would learn M2 and pochmann-corners instead of old pochamnn...maybe its better ...
> >
> >
> > Greetings...Dennis
> ...



I think he uses Y-perm 8 corners and then M2 12 edges.

(Dennis has 818 images.)


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Sep 8, 2008)

tim said:


> Rubixcubematt said:
> 
> 
> > > P.S.: I would learn M2 and pochmann-corners instead of old pochamnn...maybe its better ...
> ...



Tim is right, BUT i have 850 images finally

Greetings...Dennis


----------



## Simboubou (Sep 10, 2008)

DennisStrehlau said:


> i did 10 cubes again today in 34:57.84 min...Thats much better
> P.S.: I would learn M2 and pochmann-corners instead of old pochamnn...maybe its better ...
> Greetings...Dennis



Oh - my - god !
That is as fast as Kuti's 15/15 !

I do M2 for single blind, but ClassicPoch for Multi, because I think the case of FU and DB is an additional possible source of mistake.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Sep 10, 2008)

DennisStrehlau said:


> P.S.: I would learn M2 and pochmann-corners instead of *old pochamnn*...maybe its better ...
> 
> 
> Greetings...Dennis





Woah woah woah, we use the term "Classic Pochmann" now. You better hope Stefan doesn't read that.


----------



## boiiwonder (Sep 11, 2008)

ShadenSmith said:


> DennisStrehlau said:
> 
> 
> > P.S.: I would learn M2 and pochmann-corners instead of *old pochamnn*...maybe its better ...
> ...



Yea 

he likes classic pochmann better. He said who ever used the word old pochmann hes entitles to punch them in the face or something like that. 

I have to find the post somewhere


but yea the m2 with the classic pochmann is what ive seen alot of people use.
Probaly because the orient and permute in one step.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Sep 11, 2008)

boiiwonder said:


> ShadenSmith said:
> 
> 
> > DennisStrehlau said:
> ...




OOOOOOOOOOLDDDD Pochmann

I REALLY like Stefan and i hope and think, that he wont be mad at me, cause i started cubing with old Pochmann, thats why i will always use that term...its just like a special story behind this word for me 

Greetings...Dennis


----------



## Stefan (Sep 11, 2008)

boiiwonder said:


> He said who ever used the word old pochmann hes entitles to punch them in the face or something like that.


Yeah but then in a more recent thread he himself wrote "old pochmann" to hint at him not really caring.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 11, 2008)

wow, stefan pochmann commented on my thread. I feel special now


----------

